

Ask HN: Need a web-based news agreggator/filterer - skunkwerk

I can't find a replacement for summify.com (and don't have an account).  There are a zillion Flipboard-like apps, but I want something I can use on my big screen.  And I don't want it through email (like curate.me or news.me).
======
notacylon
Samuel Clay's <http://www.newsblur.com> is excellent. It is also completely
open source,

<https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur>

------
jhund
How about <http://intigi.com> ? (I'm a co-founder)

~~~
skunkwerk
Intigi sounds like it's targeted to marketers. I'm looking for more of a
consumer-oriented site.

thanks

------
queensnake
feedshow? It's free, but, somewhat slow to update.

